# Cathedral Ceiling pushing walls out



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

How far do they have to move? 

Are the cables going to be left in place?

Sounds like it should work, I hope that both walls move equally.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

Sounds proper ,but any reason what caused this?


----------



## CplDevilDog (Mar 18, 2009)

If you are leaving the roofing in place, you may want to consider jacking the ridge beam from inside at the same time.

How do you plan to stabilize the walls once they are in?


----------



## Bigmessinroof (Jan 12, 2011)

Not sure what exactly created this problem... I bought the house last Jan, and noticed the prob. about a month after i moved in, noticed cracking along the walls. the house was built in 2001. Either the ridge beam was undersized, or didnt use one. Only way to tell is to rip off existing oak ceiling.

Not sure if both moved equally, but that is a good point. I havnt measued the exact distance but I'd say about 4-6 inches of movment total. I'm going to leave the cable and turnbuckles in place, and cover with a fake oak box beam. 

We've been debating the jacking technique... Pros and Cons to both. I dont want to jack up more than what i pull... i dont want to pull the wall away from rafters. 

Right now the plan is to do about a half inch a day once we're ready to pull.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

You obviously have a great plan but I always look at the other side of the spectrum when dealing with these types of issues.

1.What made this occur?
2.Can it be fixed properly and safely without even the slightest doubt with it reoccurring.


----------



## Bigmessinroof (Jan 12, 2011)

I hope this will fix the problem... Without gutting the entire place I'm sure how we would figure out exactly what happened. I will try to contact the old owner/builder, but i dont feel he'll be much help. 

thanks for the responses, any other ideas opinions??


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

I would cut back the drywall at the ridge to measure the beam, if there is one. You should NOT have any side trust pushing on the wall with a BEAM, board, yes. It would definitely show sagging. Research the cable idea more to be safe, this will get you started; http://www.eng-tips.com/viewthread.cfm?qid=105386

http://www.eng-tips.com/viewthread.cfm?qid=162638&page=1

Gary


----------



## CplDevilDog (Mar 18, 2009)

A ridge beam will prevent a cathedral ceiling from spreading if it is structurally bearing. It must have bearing posts in each of the gables. The other option is collar ties, which the cables should simulate.

How would you box the cables? The lower down (closer to the top plates) they are installed the more effective but I would think they will be a challenge to box.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

It really isn't a problem to box around the cables just notch out for the cable to recess up. The bottom of the false beam will be under the cable. My crew and I had to bring a spread back a couple of times where someone had messed up. You will need to jack the ridge close to the cable as you pull inward. Put pressure on the cable and jack at the same time if possible that way you won't jerk the ridge or plate away form the rafters. It will surprise you how much pressure it will take to get it all back in place.


----------



## CplDevilDog (Mar 18, 2009)

I did one of these last year. We retrofitted collar ties wrapped in drywall. It was the first one I had done and no engineer on staff. 

We used 10000 lb ratchet straps and a 20 ton jack.

It was pretty hairy  But ultimately successful


----------



## Bigmessinroof (Jan 12, 2011)

So far I see everyone is for jacking the center of the roof... anyone against? and why?

What about the idea of tighting the cable so the walls do not move anymore, but not pulling them back to plum? You can't see the walls are pushed out with your naked eye.


----------

